# RRT Launcher



## n m mechanical (Oct 19, 2012)

http://rrtlauncher.com/remote-launcher/ has anyone used this product? thoughts


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I just pulled the trigger and ordered mine today. I went with the Dogtra electronics. We'll see, but I have read good things on them. I already have the DT systems remote launcher, but wanted the ability to launch more then one . Kinda of a PITA to re-bird each time. And I love the idea its expandable.


----------



## Richard Moxley (Feb 12, 2013)

Baydog How you liking your RRT Remaote


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Very easy to put together, works flawlessly so far, and a breeze to expand. They give you all the connections you'll need for what ever electronics you choose. Seems very sturdy and durable. I ordered mine from Lion Country supply, and shipping was free, and fast, came in two days. They had the best price. If you search their site, it has gotten better, but make sure to put Versa launcher in the search box, other wise it is hard to find. I am using brown Ram set cartridges from Home Depot/Lowes. A lot cheaper then the RRT ones, and give me the arch I am looking for, Greens will work also. A bit bulky to carry around, but doable, no less bulky then a Winger or Bumperboy.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Ours just came in the mail yesterday- Goping to put it together and play with it tomorow!


----------



## Legendary Magnum Rebel (Apr 12, 2013)

any updates on RRT launcher??? thanks for any info


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Still going great. They did a upgrade to the servo's they were using, sent me four new style servo's. Again, easy to swap out and they also sent me a postage paid envelope to send the old ones back. Great customer service.Actually got a call from Kevin, their engineer who explained the reasons for the change. I had no issues with the old style, but these are working great also.


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you see that video on Facebook Cooter Moore throwing it in to the water?


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Threw it in the water, worked. Threw out the back of his truck, worked. It is one solid piece of equipment. Much better then the D.T.Systems remote launcher I have. I have had that in the basement shop twice now, tightening up screws, finally put blue lock-tight on them.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Where is available to order?


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Lion country supply has the best prices. And free shipping. You will need one base, then a tube and hand held launcher for each shot you want. Mine is a five shot , so one base, five tubes, and five handhelds. Then what ever electronics you want, I prefer dogtra. But the have their own that are much cheaper, just no sound. Sportdog and Tri Tronics also work. http://www.lcsupply.com/searchprods.asp Type in Versa Launcher in the search box at the top. Gun Dogs On Line also has them . http://www.gundogsonline.com/remote-bumper-launcher/retriev-r-trainer/ , http://rrtlauncher.com/remote-launcher/


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Here is one of the video's, they have changed a little, but not much. https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=238949532981734&set=vb.100006000668879&type=3&theater


----------



## Duckman49 (May 2, 2012)

^^^^^^ best place to order??


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Lion Country Supply


----------



## bgrubb (Feb 11, 2012)

How Large are the bases (length x with) ? How heavy?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DavidJ19 (Sep 22, 2015)

BAYDOG said:


> Still going great. They did a upgrade to the servo's they were using, sent me four new style servo's. Again, easy to swap out and they also sent me a postage paid envelope to send the old ones back. Great customer service.Actually got a call from Kevin, their engineer who explained the reasons for the change. I had no issues with the old style, but these are working great also.


You mentioned that you had been sent some new servo's. Do you have the model name / number of them. I'm looking to buy a unit in the UK so want to make sure I'm getting the latest hardware.

Any help would be good. The video I've seen shows a DS538 MV or HV but again I'm not sure if this is the servo upgrade or not.

Thanks


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

DavidJ19 said:


> You mentioned that you had been sent some new servo's. Do you have the model name / number of them. I'm looking to buy a unit in the UK so want to make sure I'm getting the latest hardware.
> 
> Any help would be good. The video I've seen shows a DS538 MV or HV but again I'm not sure if this is the servo upgrade or not.
> 
> Thanks


I wish they develop a similar product as a single shot that is not as pricey and more a portable base...I mostly use launchers for wide spread triples...so I'd want three single shot launchers. I rarely throw more than one mark from the same location.

Their single shot product cost $695 at gun dog supply...


----------



## Tom Roche (Jun 21, 2015)

MissSkeeter said:


> I wish they develop a similar product as a single shot that is not as pricey and more a portable base...I mostly use launchers for wide spread triples...so I'd want three single shot launchers. I rarely throw more than one mark from the same location.


How far apart do you want the launchers? Without putting 3 sets of electronics out, a smaller base could be made and extension wires made to connect the launchers in series. Downside would be the wire lying where the dog might get tangled.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Waspamsc said:


> How far apart do you want the launchers? Without putting 3 sets of electronics out, a smaller base could be made and extension wires made to connect the launchers in series. Downside would be the wire lying where the dog might get tangled.


Setups like:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDa4RUrzmUI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrGGjTTLIzE


----------

